# Test, dbol and winny cycle journal



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok s i just pinned with the help of some guys on here and was told to make a journal for you all to follow. First here is my cycle:

Weeks 1-10 Test-E 600mg(2ml) ew - lixus - only injecting once a week every monday

Weeks 1-4 Dbol 40mg (blue hearts) - Danabol DS - used them on earlier cycle and they are the mutts nuts

Weeks 7-10 Winny 40mg - lixus

Weeks 1-10 20mg Nolva

PCT:

Weeks 13-14 Nolva 20/20/20/20

Weeks 13-14 Clomid 100/100/50/50

Starting stats:

6 foot

12 stone 12lbs

13% BF

Big 5 lifts starting:

Deadlift 150kg 1x5

Bent BB row 90kg 3x5

Bench Press 80kg 3x5

Push Press 60kg 3x5

Squat, (Still have a minor knee injury from a few months ago) but pushing 60kg for 3x15. Going lighter but higher reps for now but will up the weight and lower the reps as the knee progresses

My routine will be a 3 day split of push/pull/legs and abs on mon/wed/fri. I have ordered some bulk shaker so i can guarente good calories and i have whey protein too, (obviously). Ill also be chugging milk and scarfing chicken breasts and eggs till i puke daily but my diet is healthy as it is. Ill be cutting out the junk food that i have once a week and lowering my simple carbs.

so here's day one! Ill most likely update this once a week

ALL PICS NOW REMOVED


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

[saved]


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Is that a Zyzz tattoo? LOL


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> Is that a Zyzz tattoo? LOL


Yeah it is, haters gon' hate haha.

Besides it being one he made famous it has honestly been a quote ive loved since i first heard ti in History class in like year 9 or 10. Since he did actually inspire me i got the tat.

Flame on \../


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

u might want to ask a mod to move it into the journel section bud. pm milky . but good luck and subbed .

ps. im diggin' the hair :laugh:

That reminds me ...


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

puurboi said:


> Yeah it is, haters gon' hate haha.
> 
> Besides it being one he made famous it has honestly been a quote ive loved since i first heard ti in History class in like year 9 or 10. Since he did actually inspire me i got the tat.
> 
> Flame on \../


Fcuk what people think, its aesthetic.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

The pip has been pretty fine, the first jab i held pressure on the jab site for 2 minutes after injectiona nd had no blood come out and the pip is not bad at all, totally managable


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Good luck with this mate, you know how to train and are about to gain 20lbs


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Good luck with this mate, you know how to train and are about to gain 20lbs


I fúcking hope so haha!

Pip is a bit worse as of today, feels like a very mild dead leg but not stopping me doing anything at all haha


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Second shot was yesterday, in the left leg this time. The pip came on earlier, but also left faster. I'm starting to feel the Dbol and my lifts on Monday went up by 2.5kg on all lifts. I feel slightly fuller and i seem to be getting a shorter temer which i havn't had before on just a Dbol cycle.

Here is a pic from yesterday though i feel i look the same as the 1st pic. Ill add it to the original post for comparison too:


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Got my liquid chalk through today and used it on my deadlifts, did not expect the difference from it to be this good but its amazing - and i feel the test kicking in now a bit as today was my 3rd jab. Dbol picking up and feeling the pumps hard.

Deadlift was 10kg more than last week

Bent over bb row was 7.5kg more

Curl was 5kg up

Shrugs are waay up with the chalk to 15kg more than last week

The chalk is immense, and so is this cycle. Here are some pics from tonight 15 days into this cycle - i think the difference from day 1 and now is obvious:

I weighed in today at 13 stone, 6 1/2 lbs so im guessing by the end of week three ill be close to 14 stone - man im going to be 20-30lbs heavier if this keeps up! Crazy... why didn't i inject before now?


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Really feeling the test now on day 18 of this cycle. Smashed bench today added 5kg and only struggled with my final rep on my final set but got it up. Also added 5kg onto my incline bench afterwards and 2.5kg to my tricep extension too.

The pumps are intense but I'm feeling like a fúcking caged animal being let loose when I'm working out and the sex drive is going into overdrive. Knocked 2 out today then when the gf came round i had my way with her too.

This test is definitely legit gear, dosed about right as im only taking 2ml a week and its dosed at 300mg/ml


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

New pics for today. I pulled 10kg more on the deadlift than last week but couldn't lock out my final pull, will only go up by 2.5kg next week. Shrugs are struggling because my grip is so ****ed after the deads and rows but ill have some straps in the next 2-3 days so that will be fine. Also like to add last Wednesday i benched 10kg and will easily hit 120kg bench by the end of this ccle if this keeps up. Why did i ever bother with just an oral cycle?

On a more personal note my gf just reading that dirty book called 50 Shades of Grey and its making her wild in the bedroom and up for loads of filth... perfect timing since im like a horny fúcking dog all day This morning i weighed in at 13 stone and 11 pounds so ive almost added 1 stone in 22 days. Im sure ill lose some of this bloat when i stop the dbol kickstart after week 5


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Added 5kg to my deadlift, 5kg to rows, 2.5kg to curls and 20kg to shurgs - the straps arrived and shrugs are a lot easier now... usually my grip is fúcked after all the deads/rows on a Monday.

Added another 3lbs since last week too!

Heres some pics from Mondays workout:


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Pics from 23rd are coming up. Tested my 1rm for deadlift on Monday and pulled 190kg with relative ease,. I'm sure i could have gotten out 195kg. Bench is up 5kg and shrugs are up 5kg... hoping Push press is up tomorrow by 2.5-5kg too. Some of my shirts are getting pretty tight now, can see the broadness of my back now and it feels amazing.

Finished the Dbol this week and will be starting the Winny on Monday for the final 4 weeks of this cycle alongside my Test-E 500mg/ew.

When i weighed myself on monday morning i was 13 stone 11lbs. I weighed myself on a morning fully empty so ive put on just under 1 stone so far and there is just under half way left to go. I want to hopefully get to 14 stone 7lbs - 15 stone... just so i know ill keep it up to around 14 stone after PCT.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Week 7 - July 30th.

Pics from 30th are coming up. Pulled 5kg more on deadlifts but slowing down on stuff now because I have added winny into the cycle. Already losing some of the water the Dbol put on but not lost any weight on the scales. Bench is up 5kg and shrugs are up 5kg again.Push press stalled because I failed the last 3 reps of my final set so ill stick to the same weight till I get it out, though I feel it might have been due to having little sleep on Wednesday. I need new clothes. The winny and clen together are making me sweat a LOT... I'm dripping after any weights or sex session.

From now till the end ill be on winny+Test-e and for the next 2 weeks ill also be taking 120mcg clen ed .

Weighed myself on Monday and i was still 13 stone 11 but i know ive lost water weight big time, can tell form my pictures... so I'm guessing I'm still adding weight, just losing water too, (because of the clen+winny).

Time for the pics:


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Week 8 - August 6th

Pics from 6th are coming up. Pulled 5kg more on deadlifts but missed the last rep so sticking to this weight next week. Should be easy by next week. . Bench is up 2.5kg and shrugs are the same as last week.

Weighed myself on Monday and i was 13 stone 12. The weight gain seems to be slowing so I might experiment with eating more than i am now but might just cut up a bit for the last couple weeks as directly after this cycle I go n holiday for a week.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Starting stats:

6 foot

12 stone 12lbs

13% BF

Big 5 lifts starting:

Deadlift 150kg 1x5

Bent BB row 90kg 3x5

Bench Press 80kg 3x5

Push Press 60kg 3x5

Squat 60kg 3x15


----------

